# Deft Spray Lacquer, do you sand?



## BigRob777 (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess the subject says it all.  I have just done my first spray lacquer finish.  I did two coats and see that it is a bit rough.  I didn't use any DNA on it, but the woods weren't oily (eucalyptus and lace sheoak).  Do I sand and MM it at some point?  I'm a bit confused.  I guess buffing would be good right now too, but I don't have a set-up for that.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Dec 10, 2005)

Depends on how rough it is.  Sand until smooth,(use your finest grits) wipe off w/ dna then spray again w/ deft.  Roughness may be a little dust or some overspray.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 10, 2005)

Pastor Bill,
The roughness is where the lacquer soaked into wood more at some points than others.  Thanks for the info.  My lazy side wants to leave it the way it is, but I really do like the glassy finish.  Can you use lacquer over a dull CA finish?
Rob


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't have an answer for that one.


----------



## Dario (Dec 10, 2005)

Rob,

I don't use spray lacquer but I have used brushed lacquer over CA successfully.

I also sand lacquer...usually running the entire course of my micromesh through it (again on brushed lacquer which is probably rougher than sprayed).  NEVER sand until it is fully cured [] else, it will form a gummy mud. DAMHIKT.


----------



## timdaleiden (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> I also sand lacquer...usually running the entire course of my micromesh through it (again on brushed lacquer which is probably rougher than sprayed).  NEVER sand until it is fully cured [] else, it will form a gummy mud. DAMHIKT.



 If you don't have as much patience as Dario, you can "wet sand" lacquer before it is fully cured. I know what he means about the gummy mess.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 12, 2005)

sand between deft coats is a must. we apply 3-5 coats


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2005)

Between Coats and after the final cure I sand with MM 3600-12000 but always use a light touch.

Ryan


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 12, 2005)

I sand my turned wood with 400, then 600 grit sandpaper, before I hit it with 9 levels of MM.  Should I wet sand with the 400, or the 600 grit paper?  I have heard from Lou how to do this, but my simple brain can't wrap itself around the concept.  I am a really visual learner.  I also have to learn a light touch.  I am way too heavy-handed.
Thanks folks,
Rob


----------



## gerryr (Dec 12, 2005)

I only dry sand to 320 and then wet sand using all nine grades of MM.  1500 MM is about the same as regular 400 grit paper.  The only time I sand with water is on antler and acrylic, on wood I use Mineral Spirits only.  I had too many problems with wood absorbing the water and getting noticeable bumps.  After sanding, I apply the first coat of lacquer with the lathe running at 500rpm.  I let it run for about 10 minutes, then turn it off.  30 minutes after applying the first coat, I very lightly dry sand with 4000-12000 MM.  Then I put on another coat just like doing the first.  After another 30 minutes I repeat the sanding and spraying again.  I usually stop after 3 coats but have been know to put on 5 or 6 at times.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gerry,
Wow, I'd be in the hospital with all of that sanding.  With my size and back problems, I really need to be supported.  I have been holding the MM with 2 hands, like a hammock, sort of, but with a lot of pressure.  I mostly do an upside down sling shot also.  I am going to try some backer on the MM and use one hand, if possible.  Maybe some foam glued to a wood slat.  Does anyone do this type of sanding (other than Eagle, from whom I got the foam idea)?
Rob


----------



## gerryr (Dec 12, 2005)

The sanding between coats takes about 20-30 seconds, each grit is done with just a couple of passes and virtually no pressure.  I use the 2" square MM sanding pads which have foam sandwiched between the MM abrasive.  The only sanding that takes any amount of time is the initial sanding and that can take as long as 20 minutes, but the wood shines like glass before I ever put on the first coat of lacquer.  Remember, the finish is only as good as the sanding.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 12, 2005)

Today, I was finally able to purchase some Deft spray gloss locally. Right now, I have a test piece in the shop. It received a coat, allowed to set about an hour, light sanding with the final three grits of Micro Mesh, another light spray, set, sand. Now the third coat is on it and I doubt I will sand again with Micro Mesh, probably use me trusty old hunk of wool blanket for a buff. So far, and judging by others results, I think this is my pen finish for most jobs now.


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 12, 2005)

I always apply spray lacquer on the lathe... at the lowest speed. Just hold a piece of cardboard behind the blank when spraying so it does not get all over everything... 
I usually apply 2 coats of lacquer sanding sealer, allow to dry and then sand from 4000-12000MM dry very lightly to get a nice gloss. After the sealer I apply 4-6 coats of lacquer over a 1 hour period and then allow to cure for 5-7 days before using automotive polishing compound followed by automotive antiswirl (McQuire's {sp} #9) cream to get a high gloss.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ahhhh,
Thanks guys.  I was sanding off the CA in spots, because I was getting white rings, from being too heavy handed with the initial grits of sand paper.  Now that I know that the sanding of the finish is quick and light, I should be OK.  Thanks again.
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned that I am using the bushings wrong.  These are click pen bushings and I am doing slimlines.  I turned this one too small.  I guess I remembered wrong, which diameters to use.  I should have used my calipers.
Rob


----------

